# Bioluminescent algae



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Too bad this is salt water algae... would be super cool in an aquarium

http://www.instructables.com/id/Grow-Your-Own-Bioluminescent-Algae/


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want to grow it, I'll go in with you on getting the culture. I got the tools for saltwater.


----------

